# Do you know any Quality and Reputable Breeders in AZ



## RyanPHX (Feb 4, 2011)

My GSD, Ace recently passed away after 15 years awesome years. We have not been in Arizona long, but after doing a ton of research I have not found a Breeder that is Top Quality. I would love to hear any recommendations in and around the area. I am willing to drive up to 8 hours if absolutely necessary, but would prefer one more local. Thanks for you Help.


----------



## RyanPHX (Feb 4, 2011)

Nobody?


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

There is Guthries International and AlpineK9. There is another thread or two on here somewhere that a member asked about breeders in AZ.


----------



## westallkennel (Feb 3, 2011)

By top quality what do you mean. I was offered to breed my bitch to one of the top german shepherds in the country. he was a beautiful dog but when I took time to get to know the dog I found him lacking in other very important areas such as health,temperment and brains. Do you want a show dog or are you just looking for your next best friend? Don't be afraid to look at some of the smaller breeders. Ask a lot of questions. Most good breeders will ask you a lot of questions like what kind of experience have you had with dogs and GSDs where will the puppy live do you have other pets Kids ect. A good breeder will not let their puppies go before at least 8 to 10 weeks of age. The mother and any older dogs will be a good indecation of what the pups will be like. Some times the brightest jewel can be found in a mud hole.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree with looking at all kennels...big or small. I got my puppy for a smaller breeder and I'm very happy with her. I know a couple of people who bought their dogs from Guthries and they are very happy with them.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

First question is what type of GSD are you looking for? There are quality breeders. Just have to know what you want so you can narrow your search field.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am getting my puppy from grandcanyonk9, they are located in Phoenix. I have seen several other people who have got puppies from them and are extremely happy. I really like Barbara and am extremely excited about picking up my puppy in 5 weeks.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Alpine K9 or Dragon Shepherds produce very nice German Shepherds representing the breed standard.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I know of several, but have no personal experiences with any of them. 

A few have already been mentioned. You never specified what lines you were interested in, so I'm just going to post links to their sites here.

Dragon GSD
Dragon German Shepherd, 623-388-0494, German Shepherd Puppies, Czech German Shepherd, Working Dogs, Personal Protection Dogs, Police, K9

Grand Canyon K9
Czech German Shepherds Import Working Line

Alpine K9
Czech German Shepherd Dogs from Alpine K9

Scales AZ GSDs
Scales Arizona German Shepherds

Vom Haus Musinger Dunn
Welcome to VOM HAUS MUNSINGER DUNN

I know there are some more, but I can't think of them off of the top of my head.


----------

